# "Hidden" Voting Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 15, 2016)

Please take the time to *read the entries* and vote for the *three poems you consider most deserving*. It is *imperative* that you *use ALL THREE VOTES.

*Those who vote for less than three entries or who vote for their own work will be regarded as "spoiled votes" and discounted.
*
Members who vote for their own work will also have their entry disqualified*, so please double check your votes before submitting them. Members who create duplicate accounts to vote for themselves will also have their entry disqualified and all of their accounts banned.

*THE RESULTS OF THIS POLL WILL REMAIN HIDDEN UNTIL IT HAS OFFICIALLY CLOSED. The identities of the entrants will also be revealed upon the close of the poll. 

The entrant who receives most votes receives a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.


Please leave comments and/or feedback in this thread.


Those who care to utilize the "like" function may now click to their heart's content.


This poll will close on August 25th, 2016 at 7:00pm EST.*


----------



## Firemajic (Aug 16, 2016)

WF Poets did NOT hide their talents in THIS challenge.... Fabulous ...


----------



## Nellie (Aug 16, 2016)

Can't wait to see who wrote what! No more hiding with all this great writing.


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 16, 2016)

For a while, I used to have a guess at who had written what (not for voting purposes).  I soon gave up


----------



## escorial (Aug 16, 2016)

voted...


----------



## -xXx- (Aug 17, 2016)

hmmm.
i read and re-read.
i voted.
i waited for you to vote
and suggest that the three that most spoke to me
were not at all the three with which you agreed.

and still you remain hidden.

read.
vote.
simple.


----------



## jenthepen (Aug 17, 2016)

I voted.


----------



## Galivanting (Aug 18, 2016)

every entry was pretty ****ing good... was hard to pick. great work everyone


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 23, 2016)

*Regrettably, it was necessary for us to discount a vote because it lacked two partners. PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE, BE SURE TO UTILIZE ALL THREE OF YOUR VOTES!

Thank you.*


----------



## ned (Aug 25, 2016)

Three marks, for Muster Quark.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 25, 2016)

Voted :smile2:


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Aug 25, 2016)

*Welcome to the reveal!*

Fluent in spanish by galivanting

Mum by Chester's Daughter

Numb: A Place Unseen by Darkkin

I'm Coming by astroannie

When the Mud Dries by rcallaci

Endure by Nellie

Feeding Meat to Babies by Phil Istine

Secret Reaper by Firemajic

The Code of Silence by shedpog329
*
Archaeopteryx by ned - winning entry


Kindly post all congratulatory messages in the Winner's thread.
*


----------

